# Audi Parts Salvage places.



## MolotovMan (Jul 7, 2006)

Hi guys, I'm from the VW section, I need a front bumper cover for a 98 A6 2.8 quattro.
I'm just wondering if you can give me some links to the best salavge places, I'm looking to get a cover that doesnt need any work, except for maybe paint. 
I found some place in New York that was big on audis last year, but I forgot the name.
I appreciate any tips you can give me.
Thanks alot


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: Audi Parts Salvage places. (MolotovMan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MolotovMan* »_ ...you can give me some links to the best salavge places

Hey MolotovMan
There are a bunch listed here: http://www.VAGLinks.com. Also some autobody part places if you wanted to look into new parts.
Cheers
Massboykie


----------



## MolotovMan (Jul 7, 2006)

Thanks Man, I really appreciate that.
That place I foudn last year was on that tlist do thumbs up man.
thanks again


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: (MolotovMan)*

sweet


----------



## 910_Industries (Jul 14, 2005)

*Re: (Massboykie)*

I always get my used/new audi parts from Shokan


----------

